# Access to National Parks with pack goats



## steve morgan (Dec 13, 2008)

I have been trying to get packgoats into the Olympic National Park for almost 2 years. There has been a change in their guide lines concerning packstock. Packgoats are now listed along with horses, llamas, and others. The catch is that each park can set their own rules and guidelines,or omit anyone of these for any reason. The new park superintendent has been here for about 6 months now. I have talked to her about our goals but she says that nothing can be done yet but that there will be meetings later dealing with all usage in the park. Her staff has seemed sympathetic but may be giving me the standard government run around. They did say that it would help to have a bunch of positive letters from other Gov. agencies dealing with our endeavours in other places. I need your help getting those letters or names and phone #s of contact people so that the next time I go to the park I can show that we are not a threat to the park or anyone in it. My home phone # is 360-928-9744, e-mail [email protected], address Steve Morgan, PO box 75, Joyce,Wa. 98343. You can also send info. to the Evergreen Packgoat Club here in Wa. Thanks Steve


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Some of the best contacts may be from the Rendezvous projects. At each rendy there is usually a "project" where the goat packers who come, participate in some trail project for the agency where the camp out is held. Its usually on the USFS. There has been trail work several years and one time we fixed planks of a foot bridge and removed a cumbersome metal and fiberglass weather station. (That was a chore with only one hack saw among us.)

I'm sure the folks who helped arraigned those projects could give you some contact info so you could ask for a letter or something from them.


----------



## Goat Vader (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought you could use pack goats in Olympic National Park? You are restricted to staying on the designated trail above 3500 ft according to the NPS web site. I was looking forward to taking my goats when they are ready on the South Fork of the Hoh trail. If this information is inaccurate, I will be more than willing to write letters, or in any way help the cause of goat packing in the Olympics.

http://www.nps.gov/olym/planyourvisit/w ... ck-use.htm


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The link you provided lists "allowed" pack stock in the first paragraph and goats are not listed.



> *.*Group Size is limited to a maximum of 12 persons and 8 head of stock and only horses, mules, burros and llamas are permitted


----------

